# sauger/walleye,parkersburg?



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

In a couple weeks will be visiting some friends in parkersburg,wv.
What dam/dams are near there i could try ? I enjoy tossing jigs and stick baits and also dont mind fishing for wipers or white bass. And if the dams are dead have no issues with trying some feeder creeks? Any info you guys can toss me would be awesome. Ive only fished the ohio two times now,but plan on makeing the trip more often. 
I will more then likely be nite fishing,but where ever i fish im going to try my hardest to get there before dark an try to scout out good eddys,current seams,ect,ect.
Thanks
Bobby


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Im still makeing the trip this weekend fishing saterday afternoon-late nite.
Any conditions reports for this area of the river?


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Willow Island and Belleville (sp?) Is what you have up that way. I have not fished either one. 

River looks mostly stable http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/index.php?wfo=rlx
Might have a little color from the recent rains but I am down near Huntington so I am just guessing. 

The new WVDNR fishing report is due today but not out yet. This was last week's for that area ,,,

"... The fall is an excellent time to fish Ohio River tailwaters. Anglers fishing below the Belleville dam are catching sauger, walleye, hybrid striped bass, and a few other species. Lead headed jigs with twister tails (white or chartreuses), which are fished along the bottom, are the lure of choice. Clever anglers are tipping their jig hooks with minnows or shad. Small suspending Rapala’s (silver with a blue back) also work quite well. Best spots to fish these areas include eddies and back-current sections, and anywhere that river flows are unusual. Fishing along the Willow Island tailwaters is restricted due to hydro-power development. Anglers now have access only to a point approximately 150 yards below the dam, and flows have changed significantly...."


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

http://www.wvdnr.gov/fishing/weekly_fishreport.shtm


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Pooka,thanks man. Both for the info and links!


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

You're welcome. 
Sorry I didn't have any more for you but I just don't get that far upstream. 

Good luck! And please post a report.


----------

